# Avalon tec one help?



## Dspary (Sep 16, 2013)

Hello readers, I'm looking at the avalon tec one sights to put on my SF forged plus riser, i shoot a 68inch recurve bow, i couldn't find many reviews or information on this sight, so I'm here asking for some help answering a few questions i have, if you don't mind taking the time to help me out, they are listed here:

Are these sights any good?

Does anyone recommend them?

Does anyone have experience with them they can share?

Will it last a year or 2?

Do they shake loose easily or stay firmly where set?

Any pros or cons i should know about?

Anything else i should know that i have not asked above?

And finally...

If you feel they are not very good what sights would you recommend around the 50 - 70 price mark?

Thanks for the help


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

I have a friend that got one with his bow. I've handled it several times. I can answer a few of the questions you have.

These sights are surprisingly well made for the price. The fit & finish is much better than those Cartel sights from Lancaster at a similar price. Obviously, those Cartel sights from Alternatives are cheaper though. 

The elevation and windage adjustments are pretty smooth and have very positive detent clicks. The dovetail faces the same direction as just about everyone else's, so attachments for sights (clickers, etc.) will work on these sights. Adjustments stay put - you're not constantly having to tighten knobs. The sight is all aluminum but isn't terribly heavy.

There isn't much more I can say. I don't know about longevity or if parts will rattle loose. I don't think they will rattle loose, because it seems pretty solid but you never know. 

For $70, you can't get anything better from a supplier in the USA. There's been a lot of buzz on AT lately about the X-Spot (Decut) sight Lancaster has for $90 and based purely upon the photos the Decut looks a little more flimsy. I also like the appearance of the Avalon better than the Decut but that's a matter of personal preference.

I'd say you could easily get 2 years of service out of the Avalon unless you're really hard on your equipment. 

I'll try to borrow my friend's sight and take some photos for you.

-Kent W.


----------



## Dspary (Sep 16, 2013)

williamskg6 said:


> I have a friend that got one with his bow. I've handled it several times. I can answer a few of the questions you have.
> 
> These sights are surprisingly well made for the price. The fit & finish is much better than those Cartel sights from Lancaster at a similar price. Obviously, those Cartel sights from Alternatives are cheaper though.
> 
> ...


thanks buddy thats some nice detail, ive been looking at it in the store but the store will never say itll rattle loose, everything is perfect to them, so it is hard to get a true understanding of the product when in a store.

your reply was brilliant its given me a nice base of trust with these sights, im think ill look to purchase one soon. 

i would love to see some of the pictures of this sight on your friends bow, thanks dude .

if anyone else has any information on the sturdyness, wether these sights do rattle loose or not i would greatly appreciate the information.


----------



## fluke (Aug 12, 2012)

here's some pics from a friend
http://imgur.com/a/cvI6x#0


----------



## Dspary (Sep 16, 2013)

fluke said:


> here's some pics from a friend
> http://imgur.com/a/cvI6x#0


cool, i think ill get the red one 

thanks for the pics


----------



## Jeb-D. (Sep 21, 2011)

I've got one. Construction is pretty solid. You won’t be tightening things between shots on the shooting line, but it may be a good idea to check the grub screws periodically at home between sessions.

I've read some of the older reviews and got a current version. They seem to have addressed the early complaints. It now comes with an 8/32" sight pin + block (the old one used metric), they added some plastic washers to the sight pin nuts (to prevent them from coming loose) and also changed the extension mount so it doesn't mar the finish on the extension. 

It's easy to adjust, there is a quick release button for large adjustments and the click adjust button for small adjustments. There are no lockdown screws to mess with, the sight block is held in place by tension of the click adjust mechanisms.

My only complaint is that the tolerances of the dovetail setup are loose, which means the sight block assembly has a little wiggle to it. It doesn’t wiggle while aiming, but I’d bet the pin is in a slightly different place from shot to shot.

The closest comparable sight is the Decut 120 (X-Spot). The reviews I could dig up seemed about equal, but I liked the look of the tec one better.

I'd think you could defiantly get two years out of this sight if shooting competitive. If you are purely recreation; it could possibly last a lifetime.


----------



## Dspary (Sep 16, 2013)

Jeb-D. said:


> I've got one. Construction is pretty solid. You won’t be tightening things between shots on the shooting line, but it may be a good idea to check the grub screws periodically at home between sessions.
> 
> I've read some of the older reviews and got a current version. They seem to have addressed the early complaints. It now comes with an 8/32" sight pin + block (the old one used metric), they added some plastic washers to the sight pin nuts (to prevent them from coming loose) and also changed the extension mount so it doesn't mar the finish on the extension.
> 
> ...


great detail mate, thanks for that, im sorry im a bit of a noob with this stuff, which part is the dovetail?


----------



## fluke (Aug 12, 2012)

i confirm the dovetail wiggle as well.

Dspary it's the part where the sight block clamps one the rail


----------



## Jeb-D. (Sep 21, 2011)

^ Yep that is what I was referring to. It's where the sight block assembly interlocks with the vertical rail.To correct myself, it's not technically a dovetail, but it serves the same function.


----------



## Dspary (Sep 16, 2013)

fluke said:


> i confirm the dovetail wiggle as well.
> 
> Dspary it's the part where the sight block clamps one the rail


oh i see the part where the sight screws through the block and then that block that attachs to the front of the rail part is what wiggles?

is there any way to prevent this from happening? by like adding a little padding or anything?


----------



## fluke (Aug 12, 2012)

i tried without much success. 

i also didn't like the sight pin which was a simple red-painted blob. i couldn't even see it at times

the way the the pin is connected is also not great for me since it requires tools to adjust the pin but those are easy fixes


----------



## Dspary (Sep 16, 2013)

fluke said:


> i tried without much success.
> 
> i also didn't like the sight pin which was a simple red-painted blob. i couldn't even see it at times
> 
> the way the the pin is connected is also not great for me since it requires tools to adjust the pin but those are easy fixes


I see, would you still recommend this sight or would you say i should go for a different one?


----------



## fluke (Aug 12, 2012)

For the price i would definitely still recommend it. I'll use mine till i can afford a shibuya 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

The only thing I can see wrong is no adjustable incator arm when you put your sight tape on , to fine tune your start mark ie 20 yards?


----------



## fluke (Aug 12, 2012)

What to you mean by indicator arm?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

by that i mean like the little arm / pin that at right angles & you can move up or down a fraction like sureloc axcells etc


----------



## fluke (Aug 12, 2012)

just a little update. i tried tightening the "dovetail". a little stiff to move up and down but it does seem to wiggle a lot less. will keep you posted


----------

